# Weekend Getaway Mexico City Bch



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Made a last minute decision last Monday to go this weekend if we could find a place. Quick google and made it happen. Found a nice little house, pool, 3br and baths. Fine little place. Took the boat to work in Freeport Friday and headed down. Family metme afternoon. Ate at the Shipwreck bar 2x, good eats. Saturday was our first trip out, took wife, JJ and a friend of ours the morning, first splash found a dozen, moved and found a gallon or so. 

Headed back to ramp, dropped the ladies off and took Dillian and his Girlfriend and JJ. Back to a different spot and we managed another gallon. Cleaned em and had burgers and scallops for dinner.

This morning we slept in, had breakfast and headed to the dock! JJ Dillian and Myself. Alot fewer boats on the water today, but ventured in between Blacks and the mainland. First anchor and splash, found 2 off the bat. It was a hot spot. 3 hours latter we had more than 6 gallons, emptied half a bag back. 

Great time, will be back, really enjoyed this weekend getaway with the family. Scallops gonna be good eats this week! Need some recipes now!










Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## rockets971997 (Jul 3, 2011)

Glad you found them. Unfortunately my vacation is now over so no more St Joseph's Bay until next year for me. Had a safe fun week and starting the countdown again.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

My cleaning crew, someone doesn't want their picture taken, hahahaha. Those didnt make it 5 minutes off the grill. Gonna have to do some more now









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Headed there Friday


----------



## 82montauk (Nov 5, 2007)

Wife and I are heading down this afternoon too! What boat you in, Tom? We are in a black/grey bx25br sea hunt bay, no T top. Be there through monday.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

82montauk said:


> Wife and I are heading down this afternoon too! What boat you in, Tom? We are in a black/grey bx25br sea hunt bay, no T top. Be there through monday.


We went last weekend. We had four boats and 18 people. No problem getting your limit. You may have to move around some. If you don’t see any within a few minutes. Move to another spot


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Im going again next weekend, lol


----------

